# How often do you run your Honda EU7000?



## jeffw_00 (Jul 30, 2018)

I have a generator for the rare (once every year or two) power outage. So I periodically run my generator. I used to run my EB2200 3-4x/year and that was sufficient, but the dealer says I need to run my new EU7000 every 30 days - true? How often do you run yours? Thanks!

/j


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

I have a Honda EB11000, about 15-16 years old and only run it once or twice a year .


----------



## jeffw_00 (Jul 30, 2018)

anyone else?

thanks!


----------



## AndrewL (Jul 24, 2017)

I have the EU6500 converted to natural gas and dry gas tank. I run it once a quarter or so. I do keep it hooked up to a trickle charger at all time. Have had it since 2013 and no problems starting it with this routine.


----------



## pjohnson1970 (Aug 16, 2018)

I have a Honda EB11000 and run it twice a year max


----------

